# My little mice! And questions!



## Steph182 (Sep 12, 2011)

These 3 are from a rescue. Given to me as all girls, but 2 are male so have been split but I'm fairly sure the female is pregnant  I split them as soon as I sexed them myself but obviously they breed young. 
But, here's my babies!

Aro








Frodo









And my girl Dorothy who isn't tame but will tolerate me being near her 









Question: Aro and Frodo live together in a 4ft cage. I'm not sure whether it would be best to split them? They both seem lazy but don't spend any time near each other and sleep in seperate beds... I'm not sure if they should be left together for the company or seperated for safety. Would appreciate advice on that one.

Dorothy has a quite round belly I noticed last night. It wasn't defined a few days ago, so either she's got podgy quick or she's expecting... How long after they start showing should you expect a litter?


----------



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

well mine took a week from me noticing she was pregnant but it all depends really i have another mouse who was preg at the same time as tht one and shes still pregnant as i think shes carrying more


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look to be in good condition. Just keep an eye on the boys to be sure they don't hurt each other, including dominance behavior which can stress out a mousie and cause heart failure without leaving a mark on the mousie.


----------

